# [MAJ Gnome] devicekit-disks demande devmapper ? (Résolu)

## lefoid

Salut tout le monde,

Je me disais bien que les ennuis allaient arriver avec la mise à jour vers Gnome 2.28 ...

Annoncé, compte double   :Smile: 

Voila ce que j'obtiens au tout début de la mise à jour :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (3 of 85) sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009
> 
>  * DeviceKit-disks-009.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]
> ...

 

(la fin, c'est pour dire que je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution à mes 2 problèmes précédents !!)

J'ai essayé de re emerger udev lvm2, device-mapper (mais il semble qu'il faille être avec baselayout 2).

J'ai désinstallé hal, réinstallé ...

Bref, il lui manque un "devmapper" et je ne sais que faire.

(Je passerais bien avec baselayout 2 si j'étais sûr que ça change quelque chose mais je doute ...).

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Je viens de lire sur un rapport de bug que /dev/mapper/control était

lié symboliquement à /dev/device-mapper.

Or, je n'ai pas de /dev/device-mapper ...

Est-ce que ça peut venir de là ?

Merci par avance, je continue d' "investiguer"   :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je pense que ça n'a aucun rapport, configure vérifie juste la présence des bibliothèque/headers. 

Bref il manque "devmapper"  et Gentoo ne connais pas ce paquet device-mapper peut-être ?

Après rien ne t'oblige à avoir une configuration de device-mapper fonctionnelle avec le module noyau chargé et tout et tout.

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Bon, après de multiples recherches et essais, impossible d'emerger devicekit-disks  :Confused: 

J'ai (entre autres choses) modifié le make.conf en enlevant lvm, policykit et device-mapper.

(l'un après l'autre, ensemble, bref, en variant les combinaisons)

Rien n'y fait. 

Le paquet parted réclame device-mapper et policykit semble être la "norme".

J'ai enlevé ce qui ressemblait de près ou de loin à un device mapper dans le noyau (notamment

ce qui concerne RAID et LVM dont je n'ai pas besoin). Là non plus, pas d'amélioration.

J'ai regardé le fichier 64-device-mapper.rules, dès fois qu'il ait été corrompu ... Sans résultat.

J'ai des fichiers udev, udev-mount et device-mapper dans /etc/init.d mais ils ne sont là que pour

le "futur" baselayout 2.

J'ai lancé un 

```
emerge -e system
```

, mais toujours sans succès.

En gros, je sêche et si vous avez une suggestion, je suis preneur.

Merci par avance.

----------

## lefoid

Salut à tous,

Problème résolu, enfin !

devmapper.pc et demapper-event.pc (ainsi que lvm2app.pc) se trouvent dans :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/pkgconfig

 

et pas dans :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib64/pkgconfig

 

J'ai créé un lien symbolique :

```
ln -s /usr/lib/pkgconfig/devmapper* /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/
```

(même chose avec lvm2app.pc)

Et du coup, l'emerge de devicekit-disks (et par conséquent la mise à jour de Gnome)

se fait sans souci.

Merci à tous et aux personnes qui m'ont aidé sur bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## xaviermiller

oops ! Veux-tu dire par cela que tu n'as pas un lien symbolique lib  qui pointe vers lib64 (ou le contraire) ?

Normalement, cela devrait être le cas. D'où vient ton installation ?

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Voila ce que j'ai :

```
ls -la /

total 160

drwxr-xr-x  20 patrice patrice  4096 26 mai   22:12 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 patrice patrice  4096 26 mai   22:12 ..

-rw-------   1 root    root      687  7 mai   13:40 .bash_history

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root     4096 26 mai   18:05 bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 root    root     4096 10 mai   15:38 boot

drwxr-xr-x  21 root    root     4740 11 juin  18:50 dev

drwxr-xr-x 102 patrice patrice 12288 11 juin  18:50 etc

drwxr-xr-x   5 root    root     4096 28 mars  13:12 home

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root        5 26 mai   22:12 lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x   3 root    root     4096  2 juin  19:10 lib32

drwxr-xr-x  12 root    root     4096 11 juin  17:21 lib64

drwx------   2 root    root    16384 22 oct.   2008 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  15 root    root     4096 11 juin  18:52 media

drwxr-xr-x   5 root    root     4096  6 mai   13:37 mnt

drwxr-xr-x  10 root    root     4096 18 avril 00:07 opt

dr-xr-xr-x 161 root    root        0 11 juin   2010 proc

drwx------  43 root    root     4096 11 juin  18:40 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root     4096 11 juin  17:28 sbin

drwxr-xr-x  12 root    root        0 11 juin   2010 sys

drwxrwxrwt  11 root    root    69632 11 juin  20:22 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  15 patrice patrice  4096 28 mars  13:08 usr

drwxr-xr-x  15 root    root     4096 26 mai   12:31 var
```

Il me semble que c'est bon, non ?

Et, j'ai fait une install (il y a longtemps maintenant) tout à fait standard,

avec un AMD64 stable.

Cependant, il est vrai que depuis pas mal de temps, mes problèmes viennent

de libs qui ne sont pas au bon endroit.

Là, je n'aurais pas trouvé tout seul, c'était trop caché.

A plus ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà, ton lib et /usr/lib doivent être des symlinks vers /lib64 et /usr/lib64.

Apparemment, à un moment donné, ce /usr/lib a disparu et certains paquets se sont installés dans /usr/lib au lieu de /usr/lib/64

Il faut tout déplacer de /usr/lib vers /usr/lib64, supprimer le répertoire vide /usr/lib et le remplacer par un lien symbolique vers lib64

Et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.

----------

## lefoid

Merci, je tente ça demain ... en croisant les doigts pour que tout fonctionne à l'issue !

EDIT : je crois que je vais éviter.

Actuellement, j'ai des liens symboliques de /usr/lib vers /usr/lib64 (mais je ne les

connais pas tous). Si je crée un lien entre /usr/lib et /usr/lib64, les libs qui se

trouvaient sur /usr/lib n'apparaitront plus et seront donc manquantes dans /usr/lib64.

Je ne suis pas certain à 100% qu'un emerge -e system suivi d'un emerge -e world

remettra le système parfaitement comme il faut. Je me trompe ?

Si c'est le cas, je souhaiterais avoir une méthode 100% sûre pour faire la manip.

----------

